# Best carb source before bed



## LandStom (May 23, 2011)

What do you all think is the best carb source to consume before bed? I think it will be a low gi carb with little water in it - but I'm not sure whats the best option.

Also I'm trying not to eat grains - so idealy I'd like ideas that support this.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Intensity (Apr 16, 2009)

Carbs before bed is pretty detrimental to growth hormone output,

so obviously less than ideal for getting big and strong.

I usually go for something fatty and high in protein like

eggs or cheese before bed.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

alot of people seem to say cheese, eggs or whey/casein shake before bed


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr.Intensity said:


> Carbs before bed is pretty detrimental to growth hormone output,
> 
> so obviously less than ideal for getting big and strong.
> 
> ...


Don't go along with this to be honest, your GH will just be released later on in the night.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr.Intensity said:


> Carbs before bed is pretty detrimental to growth hormone output,
> 
> so obviously less than ideal for getting big and strong.
> 
> ...


Sorry this is a myth, more broscience. The minor increase in physiological GH is unlikely to affect gains. Only supra-physiological levels of GH can affect gains significantly.

You'll have more benefits eating the carbohydrates before bed, increased glycogen replenishment being one of them.


----------

